# NEED ADVICE: AFI vs. UCLA for screenwriting



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

Really appreciate ANY advice.

Thanks.


----------



## paolz317 (Apr 4, 2017)

For me, AFI left the best impression out of the schools I interviewed with. The two writers that interviewed me were very friendly and very easy to talk to, and seemed genuinely interested in having me at AFI. After the interview, when I had questions, they always responded quickly and helpfully. Lastly, their program appeals to me more overall, but these are all things of a personal preference. I don't know if money is a major deciding factor for you, but that's another thing that might help you make a decision.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

paolz317 said:


> For me, AFI left the best impression out of the schools I interviewed with. The two writers that interviewed me were very friendly and very easy to talk to, and seemed genuinely interested in having me at AFI. After the interview, when I had questions, they always responded quickly and helpfully. Lastly, their program appeals to me more overall, but these are all things of a personal preference. I don't know if money is a major deciding factor for you, but that's another thing that might help you make a decision.



Yes, AFI left the best impression on me too.

Just noticed in one of the pdfs in the email: Cycle one scripts are initiated by directors. This is different from last time. I've heard AFI is a director-oriented school. Do you think that's true?


----------



## paolz317 (Apr 4, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> Yes, AFI left the best impression on me too.
> 
> Just noticed in one of the pdfs in the email: Cycle one scripts are initiated by directors. This is different from last time. I've heard AFI is a director-oriented school. Do you think that's true?



Well screenwriters initiate cycle two and producers cycle three. I took this to mean that we'll be prepared to write in any capacity - whether we ourselves are the originators of a script or whether we would be hired to edit/re-do an existing script. Reading through everything they sent us, plus outside posts and experiences from alums, I found it to be balanced, and not swayed to a particular discipline.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

paolz317 said:


> Well screenwriters initiate cycle two and producers cycle three. I took this to mean that we'll be prepared to write in any capacity - whether we ourselves are the originators of a script or whether we would be hired to edit/re-do an existing script. Reading through everything they sent us, plus outside posts and experiences from alums, I found it to be balanced, and not swayed to a particular discipline.



Thanks for info! I also noticed that Anna Thomas is listed as interim department head. I'm gonna get some clarity on that from Jill.


----------



## hopefulstudent (Apr 4, 2017)

Crazy how subjective all of this is... I actually found myself more impressed with UCLA when I visited for my interview. I felt much more comfortable with my interviewer, and liked the energy of campus/the film school. That said, UCLA and AFI have vastly campuses. And it was raining when I visited AFI, so no students were really out...

The impression I left with is that AFI might be a slightly more intense program in some ways, and that it's a bit more director/producer focused (although I know it's still a fantastic screenwriting program). I think it really comes down to two factors: How much you value collaboration, and $$$. AFI's cycle program seems like the most "real life" approach to screenwriting, and you learn more of the in's and out's of filmmaking through it. That was a draw for me. That said, it seems when it comes to strict screenwriting in terms of sheer focus on writing and the amount of scripts you write, UCLA might have an edge. So it depends on what you're looking to get out of the program. UCLA is also about $20K cheaper, and even more if you get in-state tuition, so there's that too. 

Ultimately, I did not have a choice to make as I only got into UCLA between the two. I would have picked UCLA anyway as I simply felt more comfortable while I was there. My advice? Go with your gut. They're both great programs. Which felt better to you when you visited? Seems like AFI left the best impression for both of you.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

hopefulstudent said:


> Crazy how subjective all of this is... I actually found myself more impressed with UCLA when I visited for my interview. I felt much more comfortable with my interviewer, and liked the energy of campus/the film school. That said, UCLA and AFI have vastly campuses. And it was raining when I visited AFI, so no students were really out...
> 
> The impression I left with is that AFI might be a slightly more intense program in some ways, and that it's a bit more director/producer focused (although I know it's still a fantastic screenwriting program). I think it really comes down to two factors: How much you value collaboration, and $$$. AFI's cycle program seems like the most "real life" approach to screenwriting, and you learn more of the in's and out's of filmmaking through it. That was a draw for me. That said, it seems when it comes to strict screenwriting in terms of sheer focus on writing and the amount of scripts you write, UCLA might have an edge. So it depends on what you're looking to get out of the program. UCLA is also about $20K cheaper, and even more if you get in-state tuition, so there's that too.
> 
> Ultimately, I did not have a choice to make as I only got into UCLA between the two. I would have picked UCLA anyway as I simply felt more comfortable while I was there. My advice? Go with your gut. They're both great programs. Which felt better to you when you visited? Seems like AFI left the best impression for both of you.



Really appreciate your advice.

I'm international, so haven't visited either school.

AFI's intense hands-on approach is what attracts me. I had some questions about the situation with the dean, but that seems to have had little or no effect on the program (screenwriters at least).

UCLA seems to have a killer campus. Also UCLA has a really impressive alumni.

Both programs seem really good.


----------



## paolz317 (Apr 4, 2017)

for me, it's down to the money, unless the difference between programs is slight. But overall, I would like to minimize debt as much as possible


----------



## hopefulstudent (Apr 4, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> Really appreciate your advice.
> 
> I'm international, so haven't visited either school.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I didn't get the impression that the dean situation was an issue. 

Since you haven't actually visited either school, have you had the chance to look at youtube videos of campus or anything? If not (and you may already know this), AFI doesn't really have a campus in the traditional sense. It really surprised me when I went there. It's basically three buildings on two levels of parking lots. I'm not trying to take anything away from AFI, I just got the sense the it's very much a "get in, get a killer education, get out", sorta place. Depending on how you look at it, this could be a good thing. You know every student you encounter is a serious film student. It's purely a campus of film junkies - plain and simple. But for me, I didn't get the same strong community vibes I got from UCLA's sprawling campus. But hey, I also went to a huge school for undergrad, so that's what speaks to me.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

paolz317 said:


> for me, it's down to the money, unless the difference between programs is slight. But overall, I would like to minimize debt as much as possible



Yes, AFI is, I think, one of the most expensive programs out there.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

hopefulstudent said:


> Yeah, I didn't get the impression that the dean situation was an issue.
> 
> Since you haven't actually visited either school, have you had the chance to look at youtube videos of campus or anything? If not (and you may already know this), AFI doesn't really have a campus in the traditional sense. It really surprised me when I went there. It's basically three buildings on two levels of parking lots. I'm not trying to take anything away from AFI, I just got the sense the it's very much a "get in, get a killer education, get out", sorta place. Depending on how you look at it, this could be a good thing. You know every student you encounter is a serious film student. It's purely a campus of film junkies - plain and simple. But for me, I didn't get the same strong community vibes I got from UCLA's sprawling campus. But hey, I also went to a huge school for undergrad, so that's what speaks to me.



I'm going to check out YouTube videos. Yeah, for campus, UCLA really does seem to be the best.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 4, 2017)

AFI is really dedicated to their directors and DPs. That's their focus. UCLA is for storytellers - of any kind. I think it's valuable to write projects for other people and you can do that in either school, but at AFI *unless it's changed* you will be writing shorts, not features or TV episodes. You will be writing things that get made too. But you won't be creating a portfolio of scripts that will get you hired unless you're writing features/tv scripts on your own. 

In the end, I agree with the comments about going with your gut. I'd see if you can reach out to current students in both programs also to see what school culture best vibes with your outlook on writing and  your personal goals.


----------



## Luisella Ferringo (Apr 4, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> Yes, AFI is, I think, one of the most expensive programs out there.


UCLA


----------



## revolotus (Apr 4, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> AFI is really dedicated to their directors and DPs. That's their focus. UCLA is for storytellers - of any kind. I think it's valuable to write projects for other people and you can do that in either school, but at AFI *unless it's changed* you will be writing shorts, not features or TV episodes. You will be writing things that get made too. But you won't be creating a portfolio of scripts that will get you hired unless you're writing features/tv scripts on your own.
> 
> In the end, I agree with the comments about going with your gut. I'd see if you can reach out to current students in both programs also to see what school culture best vibes with your outlook on writing and  your personal goals.



The way it was described to me in the interview was that the bootcamp shorts turn into the first year cycle films, but after that the screenwriters have a lot of flexibility in terms of what they will focus on. All screenwriters complete a first year feature. For the second year, participation in filmed projects is optional, and screenwriters can move in the direction of additional feature work or TV, and only work with a production team if they want to. I was also told that although they consider those films the final works for Producers/DP's/Directors, for screenwriters the emphasis is on a well-developed portfolio that would include shorts, features, and TV pilots.


----------

